# 76817



## Shortcakecoder101 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi all, I'm billing the a above code with additional u/s codes. I'm always having issues getting this pd b/c of the dx. The insurance is Aetna. Can anyone lead me in the right direction.

Thx


----------



## hollyw42 (Jan 26, 2018)

Which codes are you using with that ultrasound? Is the ultrasound at the patient's confirmation visit? I know most insurance companies only pay the first initial ultrasound and consider all others inclusive unless medically indicated.

[SUB]Holly CPC CPMA COBGC[/SUB]


----------



## Shortcakecoder101 (Feb 1, 2018)

Most of the codes used are high risk pregnancy codes. Codes 76811 and 76817 usually get billed together.


----------



## hollyw42 (Feb 8, 2018)

Aetna is very very picky about which diagnosis codes they want on certain ultrasounds. Here is a link to their policy bulletin on ultrasounds. If the link doesn't work look for Clinical Policy Bulletin 0199.

http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/100_199/0199.html


----------



## Shortcakecoder101 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## tonyabcarr (Feb 27, 2018)

*Modifier 59*

Are you having denials when 76801 or 76811 is billed with 76817 without modifier 59?


----------



## Hkhalil (Feb 2, 2022)

how can I resolve an error about claim rule #34; US 76817 Medicaid


----------



## nielynco (Feb 4, 2022)

Hkhalil said:


> how can I resolve an error about claim rule #34; US 76817 Medicaid


And claim rule #34 is what?


----------

